# Diffuser films de mac vers apple tv 3 sans itunes



## damien447 (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai acquis récemment une apple tv 3 et j'aimerai savoir s'il était possible par un moyen ou un autre de diffuser ces films qui ce trouve sur mon macbook pro sur l'apple tv sans passer par itunes car convertir les films .avi ou .mkv en .mp4 c'est un peu long..

Existe il un logiciel, pour que l'on puisse diffuser en airplay via vlc par exemple sur l'apple tv? 

Merci de votre aide..


----------



## endavent (20 Août 2012)

Si tu as un Ipad avec un logiciel comme Oplayer, tu devrais pouvoir envoyer par Airplay n'importe quel format de film vers l'ATV3.

Je crois que si tu as un Imac récent avec Mountain Lion tu peux faire de même.

Sinon, malheureusement, l'ATV3 n'est toujours pas déverrouillé, et risque de ne pas l'être avant un moment. Donc les solutions type Plex et autres Media Player ne sont pas installables. Actuellement il vaut mieux avoir une ATV2


----------



## damien447 (20 Août 2012)

Donc avec l'ipad il faut rediriger le flux video et son de mon macbook vers l'ATV3 ?


----------



## Siciliano (21 Août 2012)

Oui, c'est tout à fait ça.

Pour ma part, j'utilisais AirVideo (Application payante) qui va streamer ton film de ton MacBook (Avec AirVideo Server qui est gratuite elle) vers l'iPad (2 ou 3, ou même un iPhone 4S). Tu mets ensuite l'AirPlay en route et zou ! 
OPlayer est un lecteur vidéo où il faut d'abord transférer la vidéo avant lecture. A toi de voir quelle solution tu préfères utiliser. 
Ou sinon effectivement, si tu as un MacBook récent, AirPlay via ML.


----------



## Tuncurry (21 Août 2012)

Siciliano a dit:


> Ou sinon effectivement, si tu as un MacBook récent, AirPlay via ML.



La recopie vidéo sous ML n'est pas top. Une autre solution, plus efficace, c'est le jailbreak de l'Atv et plus aucune restriction de diffusion...


----------



## Siciliano (21 Août 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> La recopie vidéo sous ML n'est pas top. Une autre solution, plus efficace, c'est le jailbreak de l'Atv et plus aucune restriction de diffusion...



Ah, chez moi ça marche bien en tout cas les petits films en HD 
Oui, sauf que l'ATV3 non jailbreakable pour l'instant


----------



## Wetrol (23 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Personnellement , j'ai acheté une Time capsule que j' utilise comme disque dur dur externe.
Sur mon MacBook air (mountain lion ), qui intègre un air vidéo . J ' ai installé XBMC, et le tour est joué. Mon Apple TV 3 relai mes vidéos sur mon téléviseur sans jailbreak.


----------

